# Toronto FC Shirt Sponsor - BMO



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

It's been officially announced if anyone in Mac world cares...

http://web.mlsnet.com/news/team_new...ent_id=86344&vkey=pr_t280&fext=.jsp&team=t280

EhMax, I'm looking at you 

My insider at TFC says they'll be available in April, no date as of yet

Also, they're saying every game will be SOLD OUT
So if you didn't jump on this badnwagon before you might have a tough time now


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

this just in....could be a rumour though

"Toronto Fc have just announced that they are selling the remainder of the 20,000 seats as season tickets so all home games will be "sold out" to season ticket holders!!!!!"


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

this means no visitors seats???


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Nice Jersey hope to have one along with my 5 of a kind Toronto FC Scarf. My parents went on a trip to Portugal over the winter and made a visit to the factory where all the Football related items that we sold were made, the folks at the factory where so happy with our sales that they took the Toronto FC logo and put it on 5 scarves for us, the scarves are not for sale and will never be sold they were made as gifts to my parents, I'll see if I can get my hands on a scarf and take a pict.

Laterz


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool, this will be just like the real football I watch on Saturday mornings on TV, but live and stuff.


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm buying a shirt and will be supporting TFC from now on 

They're no Sunderland, but it'll do


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't believe I'm saying this but you guys in TO are so lucky


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

BMO - Not bad. I was hoping for Carlsberg, the official beer sponsor. Cooler logo and type. 










BMO is not bad... I'm just so glad its not Rogers.  

I'll be getting a Jersey for sure. 

Regarding the rumour, that can't be true, they already have other non-season packages for sale, and they need some room for group buys etc... 

I've decided to sell my ticket to the Bechham game. (For er... maybe a little bit higher than face value) :heybaby:


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

That logo for the front is weak. I bought one of the TFC jerseys when they first came available and had Toronto written across the chest. It looks much better then this. I find the 2 logos on the shirt seem so disconnected when compared to corporate logos on other football jerseys.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Loafer said:


> this just in....could be a rumour though
> 
> "Toronto Fc have just announced that they are selling the remainder of the 20,000 seats as season tickets so all home games will be "sold out" to season ticket holders!!!!!"



My insider at TFC tells me this rumour was total and utter bollocks!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I like the BMO jersey but I do like the one I got earlier this year with only the Toronto FC logo.

Laterz


----------

